# Center channel recommendation.



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Dahlquist DQ20i's today and want to put them in my home theatre for a while. What would be a good center channel to match with them? I currently am running a full Klipsch set up, but I do have an older Infinity center channel which I may use in the interim until a proper center for the Dahlquist can be had. I know very little about Dahlquist, so I'm not sure if they even have a center channel. Any help is greatly appreciated!!:T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You want a speaker that sounds as close to the DQ20i as possible. I don't recall that speaker, but if they were anything like the old DQ10 it could be a tough match. I;d be looking for another of the same.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, try to find another dq20i and use that. If not then maybe something from Infinity would be close.


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! I know it's going to be hard to find a perfect match. I may wait until after I get them hook up and see if the centers I have sound good with them. Thanks once again!!:T


----------

